# Shooter mit Gamepad Frischling



## Munro22983 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir ein X-Box Gamepad zugelegt um z.B. FarCry auf meinem Fernseher gemütlich vom Sofa aus zu spielen. Klappt auch alles wunderbar und ohne Probleme. Nur war ich entsetzt wie schwierig das "Zielen" oder Umschauen ohne Maus ist. Ich zocke schon seit es Shooter in 3D gibt mit Maus und Tastatur. Gibt es hier eine Art Technik oder ist das einfach Gewohnheitssache?


----------



## keinnick (16. Januar 2014)

Shooter mit nem Pad sind nicht so das wahre. Selbst auf Konsolen, wo es meist nicht anders geht, ist das ne Qual obwohl dort dann noch so Sachen wie Zielhilfen vorhanden sind. Letztendlich ist es wohl Gewohnheitssache aber an Maus+Tastatur wirst Du nicht rankommen.


----------



## Munro22983 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja sowas dachte ich mir schon.. Zumal ich ja selbst mit Gewohnheit nie so schnell wenden kann wie mit der Maus. Mal so gesagt. Mit Maus kann ich es in FarCry mit einer Horde Piraten aufnehmen. Mit dem Gamepad habe ich gegen einen Komodo-Waran versagt


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Hab ich mal in irgendeiner Signatur gelesen:

Das Spielen von Shootern mit einem Gamepad ist wie das Streichen einer Geige mit einer Salami


----------



## keinnick (16. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Hab ich mal in irgendeiner Signatur gelesen:
> 
> Das Spielen von Shootern mit einem Gamepad ist wie das Streichen einer Geige mit einer Salami



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke aber ich hab den Spruch nicht mehr zusammengekriegt.


----------



## ryzen1 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich sag aber immer wieder, nur weil mans nicht kann, heißts nicht, dass es nicht geht.

Ich kann ganz gut mit dem Gamepad umgehen. Aber für Muliplayerspiele auf dem PC ist ein Gamepad aber trotzdem nichts, weil du einfach zu langsam reagieren kannst.

Ich würde trotzdem sagen es ist gewöhungssache. Es gibt sicher auch Spieler die mit dem Pad besser umgehen können, als ein durchschnittlicher M/T Spieler.


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2014)

Es gab mal ein Projet von MS, hieß Shadowrun, schönes Spiel mit viel Potential, brachial an die Wand gefahren.
Dort sollten Konsoleros mit PClern spielen können.

MS strich das aber da "die besten Konsoleros mit Mittelklasse PClern nicht mithalten könnten".


----------



## Rizzard (16. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Hab ich mal in irgendeiner Signatur gelesen:
> 
> Das Spielen von Shootern mit einem Gamepad ist wie das Streichen einer Geige mit einer Salami



Wenn man mit der Salami wenigstens Geige spielen könnte, wäre der Vergleich immerhin ein bisschen nachvollziehbar.

Ansonsten gilt, alles Gewöhnungssache.
Wenn man jahrelang Shooter nur mit M+T gezockt hat, ist das ein richtiger Kampf sich auf ein Gamepad umzustellen.
Ich zocke ja ganz gerne mit dem Gamepad, aber Ego Shooter sind für mich immer noch ne harte Nuss.

Leute die den Gamepad aber gewohnt sind, zocken problemlos Shooter damit.
Selbst hier bei mir im Betrieb gibt es einige die zocken nur mit Gamepad und finden M+T total unnatürlich und steif.


----------



## ryzen1 (16. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Es gab mal ein Projet von MS, hieß Shadowrun, schönes Spiel mit viel Potential, brachial an die Wand gefahren. Dort sollten Konsoleros mit PClern spielen können.
> 
> MS strich das aber da "die besten Konsoleros mit Mittelklasse PClern nicht mithalten könnten".



Wenn MS sagt, spring aus dem Fenster machst dus dann auch?


----------



## keinnick (16. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich sag aber immer wieder, nur weil mans nicht kann, heißts nicht, dass es nicht geht.


 
Dass es nicht geht hat ja keiner gesagt. Es ist halt einfach nur Mist.


----------



## JackA (16. Januar 2014)

> Das Spielen von Shootern mit einem Gamepad ist wie das Streichen einer Geige mit einer Salami



Ahahaha der ist fast besser als der, den ich kenne:
Ein Shooter mit Gamepad ist wie eine Herz-OP in Boxhandschuhen.

Es erfordert sehr sehr viel Übung und dann ist man doch nicht besser als wie mit Maus und Tastatur (aber gegen Spieler, die ebenfalls mit Gamepad zocken müssen ist man dann klar besser/gleich gut). Darum seh ich schwarz bei der Steam-Box mit FPS Spielen, da man ebenfalls gegen Spieler, die mit Tastatur und Maus zocken antreten darf, und man dann den Kürzeren ziehen wird.


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wenn MS sagt, spring aus dem Fenster machst dus dann auch?


 
Cleverle.

Warum gibt es kein Spiel bei dem Konsoleros mit PClern spielen?


----------



## ryzen1 (16. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Cleverle.  Warum gibt es kein Spiel bei dem Konsoleros mit PClern spielen?



Vllt wegen der unterschieldichen Client Server Architektur von PC und Konsole.


----------



## Munro22983 (16. Januar 2014)

Also zumindest sehe ich jetzt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin motorisch nicht unbegabt bin


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Vllt wegen der unterschieldichen Client Server Architektur von PC und Konsole.


 
Ah, der war gut.


----------



## Ulami (16. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wenn MS sagt, spring aus dem Fenster machst dus dann auch?


 

Die haben des damals ja nicht nur gesagt, sondern auch getestet. So wie andere Entwicklerstudios immer wieder auch, bevor sies dann fix verwerfen. Crossplatform mit PC is ein Urban Myth


Als Quake3 damals am Dreamcast rauskam, war ich nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich gut. Aber so jung und anpassungsfähig bin ich heute nimmer  (jaja, die anderen 2Spieler waren wohl echte Zielscheiben )


----------



## ryzen1 (16. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Ah, der war gut.



Weil?
Bei Shootern kann ich da ja noch zustimmen. Aber wir schauts bei irgendwelchen Coop spielen aus? oder Diablo? Da ist das Steuerungsargument nicht vorhanden.

Vllt auch ein Grund, dass keine Kraft in ein Crossplattfomentwicklung gesteckt wird, ist dass es sich für die die geringe Spielerzahlen auf dem PC kaum lohnt.

Was ich mich aber trotzdem Frage, warum PS und Xbox spieler nicht miteinander spielen können. Oder ist ein Controller besser und deswegen lässt mans?



Ulami schrieb:


> Die haben des damals ja nicht nur gesagt, sondern auch getestet. So wie andere Entwicklerstudios immer wieder auch, bevor sies dann fix verwerfen. Crossplatform mit PC is ein Urban Myth


 
Das mag ja vereinzelt zutreffen. Aber genauso trifft es bei anderen Spielen nicht zu.
Rennspiele, Rollenspiele. Hier sind andere Gründe wohl weit gewichtiger, als die "bessere" Steuerung am PC.


----------



## jamie (16. Januar 2014)

Du kannst ja mal den Steam-Controller abwarten. der dürfte wohl etwas besser sein, als ein normales Pad.
Und sonst: Couch Master.


----------



## Ulami (16. Januar 2014)

Wir sprachen ja von Shootern. Bei anderen Genres ist das Skillargument weniger stark. 

Zwischen den Konsolen is es wohl Marketing. Wenn du ne Xbox hast, soll dein Freund sich doch auch eine holen, und nicht mit seiner PS ankommen. PC und xbox sind Microsoft-Märkte, da is ein PS-Spieler verlorenes Geld.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich zock selber CoD auf der XBox. Hab da keine Probleme mit dem Controller. Liegt aber auch daran das jeder Spieler einen Controller benutzen muss. Am PC benutze ich dann Maus und Tastatur. Ist alles Übungssache. Wenn man lang genug spielt dann trifft man auch was.


----------

